# Island Countertop Dimension Requirements??



## James Allison (Apr 19, 2017)

Looking to get more information on the North Carolina Residential Building Codes for the required thickness/length that an island countertop has to be. I heard that if the thickness is less than 3" then it cannot hang over the edge without some type of further support underneath? If anyone can point me in the right direction/provide a link I would appreciate it!


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2017)

Not sure if you are under 2012 or 2015

Should not matter


https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/details/toc/813


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2017)

Not a house person, but my guess not in the code

Maybe a good practice item


----------



## James Allison (Apr 20, 2017)

CDA,

Thanks for the welcome and I appreciate the comments/info. To be more direct we had a number of groceries and other items concentrated on the right corner of our island countertop and a small corner had snapped off because of the weight. It is made of stone marble installed by the previous owners and would be several thousand dollars to replace the entire marble slab. I was told by one of my friends whom own their own home repair business in SC that if a countertop is 3" or less in thickness and extends more than 10" out without additional support underneath than the previous installers are held liable in accordance with the South Carolina building code law.  Quite a mouthful and could be complete BS but wanted to explore if there were a section for NC that specifies requirements on countertop installment dimensions because it snapped under such minimal weight..


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2017)

Not sure why no one else has answered 

Two suggestions

Call a counter company, talk to someone that   sounds like they know, and ask the question.


If you live in a good size town that has a building offical, call and ask the bo.

I still think it is not in the building code

Other option, depending how much material is left, have a counter company come out, cut it even and polish it

It does not cost that much, I have been pricing to cut my granite


----------



## steveray (Apr 21, 2017)

Not a code item as countertops are exempt from permit requirements. I have heard everything from 10" to a foot but I imagine it depends on the type of stone and it's natural strength...


----------



## north star (Apr 22, 2017)

*+ & + & +*

James Allison,

One more *"Welcome"* to The Building Codes Forum !  

I do not know of any requirements in the IRC, the IBC, or the NC Residential Codes
that will address \ specify the loading requirements of your stone countertops.

Essentially, you have an unsupported, cantilevered element that has failed
because of "weight overloading"........No surprise there, just a succinct statement
of the condition.

In the state in which I currently reside, there is a [ typical ] one year Warranty
on new, "everything above grade",   Residential construction.......The foundations
here [ typically ]  have a 10 year Warranty........If something fails during that one
year period, then [ maybe ] some type of compensation can be obtained, *"IF"* that
Contractor-of-Record is still in business........A lot of Residential contractors here,
fold up and go out of business after each house they construct.......The Legal
Community counsels them to "limit their liabilities !"

I found a web site from the Marble Institute of America......The Link is a *"set of*
*Guidelines ONLY" *for installing stone countertops.
*http://www.marble-institute.com/default/assets/File/consumers/homeownersconsumer_countertop.pdf*

There are some dimensioned graphics starting on Page 22.

For specific legal recourse or actions in North Carolina, you would need to contact
an attorney who specializes in Residential Construction Law........This endeavor could
cost you much more than the price of a whole new, fully supported, cantilevered, granite
countertop........I encourage you to carefully consider your options.......Do you really
want to focus your resources on this event, or move on to a whole new, properly
installed countertop of your choice & design ? 

Thanks for coming to *THE  BEST* Code Forum on the internet, ...bar none !



*& + & + &*


----------



## MtnArch (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice find on the Guidelines, North Star!


----------

